# Gulf Coast Off Road Challenge Nov 12-13-14



## Jeremy Cupps

Well im still working on the details but i wanted to get the dates out, this will be a yearly race we hold from now on. It will have a cash prizes, it will be for electric and nitro. Im working on a flyer and im working on sponserships from various rc companys. When i get more stuff confirmed i will post it! Call the shop if you have any questions:texasflag


----------



## kstoracing

Nice, sounds like the potential for a Huge Event. All scales or 8th and SC focus?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Their will be Over $2000.00 bucks in pay outs! friday practice saturday qualifiers saturday night their will be a King of the hill short corse race where their will be no marshals, first one to lap everyone else wins! Sunday will be the mains! 

Expert classes will race for money!
Sportsman Classes will be for Trophies

Expert entries will be $35.00 the first class, $30.00 for the 2nd
Sportsman entries will be $25.00 1st class, $20.00 the 2nd 

Expert Nitro classes will run 8 min qualifiers, 45 min A mains, 20 min b main

Electric will run 7 min qualifiers, 7 min triple A mains 

Sportsman will run 8 min qualifiers 30 min A mains, 15 min b mains

Im working on various sponsers for the race! More info to come!


----------



## jasonwipf

woot! Babaganooshh!!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

1/8th buggy, 1/8th truggy, nitro and electric, 4x4 SC 2 cell lipo only


----------



## tebone626

is electric buggy, and electric truggy going to be considered expert, for the money part of the race?
and will s/c be split up expert and sportsman.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Yes their will be a split for all classes expert and sportsman!


----------



## kstoracing

Well technically we're all sportsman right? Unless we have a sponsored chassis....lol.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Sign ups are open on rc sign up! This race should be a blast, im working on sponsership as we speak should have some news next week!


----------



## insaneracin2003

Cool. New layout?


----------



## Smiley

Yes, It will be on a fresh layout.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Rockin!! Let me know when I need to be there. Ya going to mikes this weekend Smiley?


----------



## Smiley

yep


----------



## B4Maz

This sounds like a good time!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Im still working on the sponsorship side of things so far i am pretty sure RB USA will be apart of it, Serpent America, NovaRossi, Byron Fuels, Global Hobbies, I am still talking to Hobbico, Horizon Hobbies, Vp Racing Fuel(The new Power Master fuel), Proline, AkA and more! Im trying to get as many people as possible to be apart of the race!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

On another note you can pay the entry through paypal as of today!


----------



## Smiley

I'm working on Hot Bodies and Sidewinder as well.


----------



## itsnathan

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Im still working on the sponsorship side of things so far i am pretty sure RB USA will be apart of it, Serpent America, NovaRossi, Byron Fuels, Global Hobbies, I am still talking to Hobbico, Horizon Hobbies, Vp Racing Fuel(The new Power Master fuel), Proline, AkA and more! Im trying to get as many people as possible to be apart of the race!


 How about adding traxxas fuel to the list? lol


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Well Morgan fuels is who makes sidewinder and traxxas fuel so in a way we do!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Almost forgot! As of today we have 38 entries, and 2 paid entries. I will post how many racers we have on a daily basis unless it does not change. 

This race is going to be a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## nelson6500

Is there a limited number of entries?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I have the limit set at 250! But we can handle more than that. The week of the race i will make a schedule for the event to finalize how things will be run!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Spektrum has givin us a dx3e radio, for one of the raffle prizes along with some hats and other stuff for giveaways!


----------



## mmorrow

keep it up Jeremy!
Good Job.


----------



## jbranham50

Jeremy, do you have a race flyer made up?? Might be easier to attract more sponsor help if you had that. Post it on Neo and Buggy Sport too.


----------



## skillett

Did someone say southern nationals in Houston,keep it going........


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I do have a flyer and have sent it to a bunch of people, just waiting to hear from a few on what they are going to do for us! Hear it is!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

oops it is a pdf file for some reason 2cool wont let me up load it! Its on rctech, and rcfiles. i will send it to neobuggy and redrc!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

We have 48 entries as of today!


----------



## mmorrow

that is it. come on guys. you can do better than that.


----------



## itsnathan

Cmon guys like what mark said, lets all race here and support Mikes, its OUR local track! =) lol


----------



## Smiley

Paint By Smiley will also be a sponsor.


----------



## nik77356

I'm signed up! Can't wait!


----------



## cjtamu

Still filling out the fall family calendar, but planning to be there. May have to lean on mom to shuttle the littlest one that weekend, I'll sign up once I know we have everything covered. Finally got to run the current layout today, niiiice.


----------



## mmorrow

Chris u can ride with Ron.


----------



## insaneracin2003

InsaneracinDesigns may have to look into becoming a small lil sponsor...


----------



## itsnathan

Ill try to see if the Texans can sponsor a bit, well one of them... Ill see if he can come out friday or saturday cuz the games on sunday, also depends if its a home game.


----------



## cjtamu

mmorrow said:


> Chris u can ride with Ron.


Need a babysitter not a ride LOL. Would you trust your kids to Ron? Hey, why don't you let him pull your trailer up there too?! I'll supply him with adult beverages. :dance:


----------



## JANKEII

Nathan,
Give the player a shout about the race. If he gets excited about it, I can talk to the owner son. Maybe he can get the guys excited about being a sponsor. I know the owner will not sponsor, unless some of his players sponsor. 
Never know they might start to sponsor a series for us....


itsnathan said:


> Ill try to see if the Texans can sponsor a bit, well one of them... Ill see if he can come out friday or saturday cuz the games on sunday, also depends if its a home game.


----------



## TheTmizz

Im sponsoring the butt whoopins... i just signed up!


----------



## mmorrow

oh yea. y dont u come out this weekend for the HARC race.


----------



## TheTmizz

maybe i will, i need a Losi shock standoff and the bolt that goes behind the tower. Broke that the last time i raced 6 months ago. Maybe Victory has them....


----------



## mmorrow

good luck finding a losi part in Houston. 
This is the Mugen Mafia hood.


----------



## Smiley

Tmizz- Mikes got in some Losi 2.0 Parts a few weeks ago. Give them a call, (281) 577-8250. They might have it.


----------



## cjtamu

Tmizz, I have a couple shock standoffs if you can't find one around here. Not sure which bolt you're talking about though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I was just about to text you George and try to persuade you to grace us with your presence............don't be shy man, come on out!

I bet you Earl has (3) of every part you could possibly need for that car!


----------



## mmorrow

Tmiz no excuses.


----------



## skillett

Mark "The chainsaw " Morrow
Not responsible for missing fingers.
Handle is car at your own risk.
Lmao. What's up ..


----------



## cjtamu

skillett, what the hail do you think happened to my left hand?! Mark asked me to invent the tennis story so he wouldn't be embarrassed, but no more. The truth must come out! Victim No. 1 of Chainsaw Morrow right here ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

mmorrow said:


> Tmiz no excuses.


He won't show......he's become "the boy who cried race"


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Just got Hudy confirmed as a sponsor!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiley

Cool! 

Jeremy, You have a Pm!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

57 entries as of today!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Just confirmed Byrons Fuel as a sponsor:dance:


----------



## Jasoncb

Mark "The Chainsaw" Morrow... lmfao:biggrin:


----------



## TheTmizz

actually i have a wedding im working this saturday so i cant make the HARC race this month but i will make the next one to get some practice for this race. I only need one tank after 6 months to beat Mark. lol


----------



## mmorrow

prove it. my new chainsaw is fast.


----------



## cjtamu

I'm in. Losi Nostra gonna put out a hit on the Mugen Mafia.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

We have 61 entries as of today!


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> I'm in. Losi Nostra gonna put out a hit on the Mugen Mafia.


 haha. I will tape up a finger so you can't complain about an advantage.....


----------



## cjtamu

insaneracin2003 said:


> haha. I will tape up a finger so you can't complain about an advantage.....


Ha ha ha. If you and I are both at a race at the same time, someone should take a picture. I told my wife last night she's a single parent that weekend, so I'm good to go. Get your Moogens ready and let's rumble! :biggrin:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Power master racing fuels confirmed as a sponsor!

Last i looked we have 67 entries!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

cjtamu said:


> Ha ha ha. If you and I are both at a race at the same time, someone should take a picture. I told my wife last night she's a single parent that weekend, so I'm good to go. Get your Moogens ready and let's rumble! :biggrin:


 Shoot, I have actually raced 2 times this month....i am a maniac!!!...lol


----------



## flyboi33

insaneracin2003 said:


> Shoot, I have actually raced 2 times this month....i am a maniac!!!...lol


 Naw, you just bad to the bone:walkingsm


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Hobbico / Great planes confirmed as a sponsor!

Should know something about Nova Rossi tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

thats super new Jeremy this is going to be a great race


----------



## Verti goat

Looking to be a good race, hope I can convince my boss to get off that weekend, or go with! Me and Jerry will be there for ebuggy, just have to sign up on rc signup.


----------



## kstoracing

Not sure if I can get the stamp of approval on this one with my boss. I may have to put in overtime with it. I will see what I can do. Team vertigo should be there in full force.....lol.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Global Hobbies/ Airtronics confirmed as a sponsor!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

73 entries as of today!:walkingsm


----------



## mmorrow

Jeremy, I need to get a flyer before next weekend so I can take it to Austin.


----------



## Jasoncb

mmorrow said:


> Jeremy, I need to get a flyer before next weekend so I can take it to Austin.


Mark, I already have it. I printed out 200 copies. 100 went to Dallas with me last weekend and the other 100 will be for Austin.


----------



## mmorrow

cool. when are you leaving for austin


----------



## Jasoncb

mmorrow said:


> cool. when are you leaving for austin


 I will leave Friday around 8am or 9am.. Practice does not start til noon.


----------



## killerkustoms

Almost two weeks away and signup looks pretty thin, are you guys still doing qualifiers friday/saturday or practice friday, qualifiers saturday and mains sunday.

Also, do the sportsman only win plaques, what about the sponsored prizes..only for experts?


----------



## Jasoncb

Yes, sportsman only wins plaques. practice friday, qualifiers saturday and mains sunday. Also on Friday or Saturday Night (not 100% sure which one) there will be a SC king of the hill race.

Not sure about prizes, Jeremy would know that...


----------



## Graydog328

Just giving this race a bump. We need some more sportsman truggies to signup..


----------



## mmorrow

looks like the expert class is getting big.


----------



## tebone626

why is there no bumps in electric?


----------



## mmorrow

Why are you scared? jk


----------



## tebone626

well, yeah. lol. some of use slower guys need the bump.


----------



## jbranham50

Mark you're scared! jk(like Mark does)


----------



## mmorrow

ok mister National Champ. We can not all be a blessed like you. JK


----------



## ayrroger

What is the plan for the Friday of the race? I heard there may be a couple qualifiers??? Don't think that is a good idea if so. Friday shiuld just be practice or maybe a club race like a warm up race.


----------



## Jasoncb

Friday is practice only.


----------



## mmorrow

Where did you here that from. Be carefull who you talk to.
The plan is to run one round of controlled practice Friday. Only to get people on the same pace placed in heats together.


----------



## tebone626

so, there will be no bump in electric? just making sure.


----------



## mmorrow

I need to talk to Jeremy


----------



## killerkustoms

Graydog328 said:


> Just giving this race a bump. We need some more sportsman truggies to signup..


Agreed 100%, com'on guys this is the only chance your gonna get to run nitro on nitro.

Lets get this Friday race or pracitice thing cleared up.


----------



## mmorrow

I told yall about Friday. It is practice only.


----------



## insaneracin2003

ok.....friday practice, saturday race,sunday race...what about monday???


----------



## Graydog328

How's the track comming along? Any pics yet?


----------



## Jasoncb

Coming along slowly. Laying pipe now!!


----------



## Big Phil

tebone626 said:


> so, there will be no bump in electric? just making sure.


I believe it's triple a mains so no bumps if that's the case.


----------



## TheTmizz

Jasoncb said:


> Coming along slowly. Laying pipe now!!


thats what she said...
:an6:


----------



## Smiley

Oh snap!


----------



## jbranham50

Mizz, Are you coming out to drop some hammers this weekend?


----------



## insaneracin2003

TheTmizz said:


> thats what she said...
> :an6:


Yo T. You know exactly what happens when layin pipe...lol...how is the family???
Hope to se ya this weekend...


----------



## TheTmizz

LMAO Paul. Yes i do.... hahahaha

Sorry guys, i cant make it... got a new little gig that requires me to work from 7-3 on Sundays


----------



## Verti goat

TheTmizz said:


> LMAO Paul. Yes i do.... hahahaha
> 
> Sorry guys, i cant make it... got a new little gig that requires me to work from 7-3 on Sundays


Pastor Mizz??? I thought that was you last Sunday morning....:rotfl:


----------



## Guest

What a great weekend of racing. Thanks for all the racers that made it in from out of town and all the locals.


----------

